# Kayak Launch locator? SE michigan



## cartyjulie

Any one know of a website to help locate kayak launches/boat ramps? 
I am in the Downriver area if you have any favorites you would like to suggest to me, thanks !


----------



## Zofchak

cartyjulie said:


> Any one know of a website to help locate kayak launches/boat ramps?
> I am in the Downriver area if you have any favorites you would like to suggest to me, thanks !


 I have an app on my Android phone called "Launch Points". I believe Austin Kayak puts it out. It wasn't that great when I first downloaded it last Fall, but there a ton of launch sites on it now.


----------



## Seadated

Bishop park in wyandotte has a launch.


----------



## honkey

http://www.paddling.net/launches/

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cartyjulie

Thank you guys. Tried Bishops launch.. very fancy but long walk dragging the kayak through the park and awkward paddle through all of the fishing lines. Will stick with portofinos and elizabeth park for now. Still trying to find the launch on grosse ile if anyone knows where it is


----------



## jonesy16

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10371_14793_55471---,00.html

Lots of good info on boat launches here.


----------



## George Mazich

****** said:


> http://www.paddling.net/launches/
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


This is a good site and they have an app for Apple and Android.


----------



## George Mazich

Zofchak said:


> I have an app on my Android phone called "Launch Points". I believe Austin Kayak puts it out. It wasn't that great when I first downloaded it last Fall, but there a ton of launch sites on it now.


This app is no longer working or available for new devices.


----------



## George Mazich

You might try this site for ideas:
http://www.michiganwatertrails.org/accessibility.asp
OR
http://www.michiganwatertrails.org/southeast.asp


----------



## Paddle

If you are interested in the fishing the River Raisin there is this resource.

https://riverraisinpaddling.wordpress.com/

It's a map I made myself and update as much as I can. Hope it helps!


----------

